# Tips on Hiring a Private Investigator



## ars338 (Apr 20, 2009)

Can anyone either recommend a Private Investigator in Madrid or give me tips on hiring one.

I'm currently located in the US and trying to locate my mother who is a Spanish citizen living in Madrid. We lost contact over the years and the last letter that I wrote to her was returned addressee unknown.


----------



## jtlw (Dec 13, 2011)

*did you find your mother?*



ars338 said:


> Can anyone either recommend a Private Investigator in Madrid or give me tips on hiring one.
> 
> I'm currently located in the US and trying to locate my mother who is a Spanish citizen living in Madrid. We lost contact over the years and the last letter that I wrote to her was returned addressee unknown.


I am in the same situation but trying to find my father. Did you find someone to assist you? If so, can you please pass along any helpful information. Thank you so much and hope you had a good outcome.


----------



## ars338 (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes, I had found a highly professional and ethical detective. IMO the cost was reasonable & the result was fairly swift; about 6 weeks, considering I had very old & limited information. Does this site allow recommendations?? I don't want 2 be banned


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ars338 said:


> Yes, I had found a highly professional and ethical detective. IMO the cost was reasonable & the result was fairly swift; about 6 weeks, considering I had very old & limited information. Does this site allow recommendations?? I don't want 2 be banned


yes, as an active poster you can recommend - just post a link to the investigator's website


----------



## jtlw (Dec 13, 2011)

Since you are allowed to make a recommendation I am looking forward to receiving the information. Thank you.


----------



## ars338 (Apr 20, 2009)

I've tried to located his website address so that I could post a proper link. However, all I was able to locate in my paperwork was the company name and e-mail address. I did Google the company name and there are numerous links through other sites. The company name is Horus Detectives, located in Leon but will conduct investigations through out Spain. The name of my investigator was Francisco Marques. He is bi-lingual(english-spanish) if language is an issue. Official Lincense Number is 673. /SNIP/

I hope this help information help you in your search. Let me know how things turn out. It's an emotional thing to do but well worth the effort.

I also would like to apologize to the moderators if I didn't post this information correctly.


----------



## jtlw (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you so much I will keep you posted. By the way are a citizen of both the U.S. and Spain?


----------



## ars338 (Apr 20, 2009)

I hope your search is proving to be succesful


----------

